# Strange Paph Delrosi



## Erythrone (Jan 15, 2011)

A new growth in an old growth that flowered last year, beside the old flower stem. Did you ever see that ?


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 15, 2011)

Poor plant is confused!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Jan 16, 2011)

I'd take a confused Delrosi any day! 

I have come across other posts where this has happened, but I can't offer any explanation. Sorry!


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 16, 2011)

Yes, it's been posted before. My Hidecki Okuyama (malip x gardeneri) has done it on several occasions.


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 16, 2011)

The flower of that Delrosi was confused too....But it was its first bloom. Very short stem, distorted pouch and petals. I hope it will be better at the next flowering.


----------



## W. Beetus (Jan 16, 2011)

That's something that you don't see everyday!


----------

